# Important....Please comply



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2014)

Must receive before Easter deadline.Address upon request......


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 17, 2014)

_HaHa not this little black duck , i'm keeping mine_:lofl:          :chocolate:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2014)

You'll have to pry them out of my brown sticky fingers.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ha Ha, you guys are too much. Guess I don't have much of a chance on this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)

I checked, my batch is safe to eat.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Apr 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Must receive before Easter deadline.Address upon request......



We are also offering the same facility.
.



.​


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

Good one, Michael.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 18, 2014)

Just a reminder:

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bella/2013/04/cadbury_eggs_beaver_anal_gland.php


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

rkunsaw...lol...I had forgotten about the Beaver news. Guess I'll have to send them all back. Maybe vanilla ice cream, no, beaver butt in this too. I need to go on a diet anyway. Pappy


----------

